# Wow, where did all the water go?



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*45 MPH WINDS - Just not worth it*

Well, I cannot remember when the north wind blew with gust to 45 mph for so many hours. With 4 duck hunting parties eager to get on the water, all the guides including myself decided shooting a duck is not worth putting anyone in a dangerous situation. One group rescheduled for a better day, while the others waited until noon to depart for an afternoon session of duck hunting. We're very excited to see old and new faces this duck season; and it's kind of cool to have guests this past week all the way from New York, Vermont, Canada, Florida, Chicago, Rhode Island, and Iowa.

*CHEF AUSTIN'S CORNER*

Next up my neatly folded sleeve, roast leg of lamb. Tonight the customers will start with an appetizer of bacon wrapped scallops grilled to perfection downstairs on our beautiful outdoor kitchen. Once finished with those succulent finger bites, we will head up stairs to be sat by our wonderful wait staff, in our spacious dining room. Being surrounded by our different skins and mounts shot by owner Chris Martin gives you that at home feel you love, along with the food quality of a 5 star restaurant, is enough to bring you back over and over again.
The lodge welcomed in 24-guests Thursday evening for a mix of blasting & casting on Friday. Reports to follow.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------

